
Marc Andreessen: The Truth About Venture Capitalists, Part 1 - brianmckenzie
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/the_truth_about.html
======
brett
_Notably, there are many fine businesses in the world -- many of them highly
profitable, and very satisfying to run -- that do not have leverage in their
model that makes them suitable for venture capital investment._

This post is probably a good place to refer the periodic you're-foolish-if-
you-think-you-need-outside-investment-because-you-can-do-it-on-your-own posts
that crop up around here every week or so.

~~~
brianmckenzie
Absolutely! If I took one thing from this post it's that there is no one-size-
fits-all approach to funding. Can't wait for Part 2!

------
ced
"The legal lifespan of the fund is usually 10 years"

Does that mean that Sequoia will disappear in a couple of years, or is it that
VCs manage various funds? And why is there that restriction?

~~~
pg
A single VC firm runs multiple funds. Some raise a new one every year.

